# Spent all day getting her clean and shiny



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

8)


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## G1TT (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks great, nice wheels too..!


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Time well spent


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks nice, but you've rubbed all the *colour *off :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice work and looking good.....but....spoiler alert


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Looks nice, but you've rubbed all the *colour *off :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.


Ha! I'm tempted to get it wrapped Matte grey


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Templar said:


> Nice work and looking good.....but....spoiler alert


Boooooo


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

bilajio said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work and looking good.....but....spoiler alert
> ...


Who said that...hehe [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

:lol:


Hoggy said:


> Hi, Looks nice, but you've rubbed all the *colour *off :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

[smiley=drummer.gif]


Templar said:


> Nice work and looking good.....but....spoiler alert


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

mwad said:


> [smiley=drummer.gif]
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> ...


Tadaaah....


----------

